# Crawley Open 2017 (UK) - 3-4 June



## Evan Liu (Apr 8, 2017)

WCA (registration)
UKCA (payment)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll surely be there.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 8, 2017)

I thought my next comp would be the London open but two competitions 5 weeks apart! Brilliant


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow, 7 competitions in the space of 7 months, and also the chance to qualify for all events at worlds, looking forward to it!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 11, 2017)

If anybody would like to share a hotel room, hit me up.


----------



## Neptunolium (May 13, 2017)

Please may I be removed from 3BLD.
Thanks.


----------



## Mollerz (May 13, 2017)

Neptunolium said:


> Please may I be removed from 3BLD.
> Thanks.



Done.


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-39981109


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 20, 2017)

Pay for my ticket and I will be sure to be their


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 26, 2017)

I've been making some decent progress with my times, but please can I be removed from Mega and 7x7 at Crawley and added to OH instead?

Whilst you're there, please can I be removed from SQ1 and 7x7 at London as well?

I just have to be realistic about my abilities compared to the hard cut so I don't waste anyone's time... 

See you all there.

Cheers.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> All done.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> I have some cubes to sell, all new:
> ...


I don't think you will get that much for them.


----------



## Ollie (May 27, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-39981109


"One traveller, who did not wish to be named, said they did not know the land was school property - and are now heading to Scotland."


----------



## Rubix Cubix (May 27, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> All done.
> 
> (4) Lingao Clock (opened, lubed, corner clocks properly re-aligned to an hour instead of ambiguously between two hours, some solves done for break-in) - £25
> 
> No shipping fees if you're buying at this comp, of course.



I'm curious, how do you fix the misaligned corner clocks? I have the same on mine and I opened it but don't see how you can change it as it appears to be printed on to the clock


----------



## Evan Liu (May 27, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> I'm curious, how do you fix the misaligned corner clocks? I have the same on mine and I opened it but don't see how you can change it as it appears to be printed on to the clock


The (light/dark) blue plastic panels on either side of the corner clock are easily removed (if you haven't glued them down yet). There's a small notch on the back of those panels that fixes their orientation relative to the black part of the corner - cut that off with a knife, then super glue the panel back on in a properly aligned position.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (May 27, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> The (light/dark) blue plastic panels on either side of the corner clock are easily removed (if you haven't glued them down yet). There's a small notch on the back of those panels that fixes their orientation relative to the black part of the corner - cut that off with a knife, then super glue the panel back on in a properly aligned position.



Thanks for the tip, will give it a go now


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 4, 2017)

3x3: Consistent, would have been all 12/13s without a +2
4x4: Barely sub 50 with a counting 54.96...
5x5: PB avg in round 1 with borrowed cube, had to use my own cube in round 2 and got PB single with +2 and another PB avg
6x6: Overall PB Mo3, 1.2 off single
7x7: PB single by 0.41 and slightly more consistent Mo3
3BLD: Execution error solve 1 missed 3 edges solve 2 gave up solve 3
OH: Messed up PLL+missed PB on solve 1 still got PB single on different solve 
Feet: Better than I expected
Mega: Why am I still PBing in this?
Clock: Couldn't turn
Skewb: Have never been able to turn
Sq1: Round 1 bad round 2 not as bad

TL;DR too many PBs


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 4, 2017)

Another great comp, thanks again to Adam, Sarah, Ollie and the UKCA team.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 4, 2017)

Results posted



1973486 said:


> Clock: Couldn't turn


This


----------



## Brest (Jun 17, 2017)

*Callum Hales-Jepp* - 7.25 3x3 single - Crawley Open 2017



Spoiler: Video










 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F U' L R2 F D' F D' L' D2 U

x2 // inspection
D F2 R // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 L' U2 L U r' F' r // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.25	48	6.62	54	7.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.22	36	6.90	39	7.47		F2L/Total	72.0%	75.0%	72.2%
LL	2.03	12	5.91	15	7.39		LL/Total	28.0%	25.0%	27.8%

Cross+1	2.02	15	7.43	15	7.43		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	41.7%	38.5%
OLS	3.30	19	5.76	24	7.27		OLS/Total	45.5%	39.6%	44.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F U' L R2 F D' F D' L' D2 U

x2 // inspection
D F2 R2 // cross
U' R' R R' U R U' R' U' y' R U' R2' // 1st pair
U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U U L' U2 L U r' F' r // 4th pair
U' U' U' r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


----------

